# Elbert County Hunting



## Mossyoak77 (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anyone have a report for Elbert Co. except it's dry as a bone? What's the secrets for success?


----------



## carabrook (Sep 10, 2007)

*elbert co*

We hunted sat am and wife saw two does and a fawn, none within range. Hunted sat PM saw nothing. Sun am walking to a stand two of them blew at me and that was all we saw. Dry doesnt even begin to cover what we have going on. I think we are supposed to get rain over the next few days but it will be gone so quick. Temps are supposed to drop later this week and I would guess that will get them moving. Acorns were falling this weekend and there are tons of grapes so should be good soon.


----------



## Clint Shook (Sep 21, 2007)

how is whiteoak acorn crop in and around elbert co?


----------



## carabrook (Sep 22, 2007)

Elbert co in our place is slow, slow, slow. Lots of grapes in the woods, persimmon trees have plenty but the acorns dont look very heavy to me. I think its going to be a slow fall for the ones that hunt over acorns. Still so dry it isnt funny, we need rain bad. See ya'll


----------



## creekbender (Oct 14, 2007)

anybody got anymore updates for elbert county recently ?


----------



## carabrook (Oct 14, 2007)

Saw a few this weekend but still pretty slow and the "best movement" has been in the middle of the day (10-2 pm) Lots of acorns down and more falling and its real hard to see tracks with the soil so dry except in the creek beds.


----------



## creekbender (Oct 14, 2007)

i actually saw 2 buttin heads tuesday morning bout 7;15 b4 i went to work right behind my house


----------



## Little Rabbit (Oct 14, 2007)

Me and my Dad hunted Sat seen a doe at 7:15pm a little doe we are hoping for better luck next Sat


----------



## hunter_58 (Oct 14, 2007)

we saw several Saturday morning and evening.


----------



## carabrook (Oct 14, 2007)

Had someone about 1/2 mile from us with a muzzle loader that was either piling them up or they are the worst shot ever with the dumbest deer ever. Sat am heard the bang about 6 times and same again this morning. So either they have a freezer full or a list of excuses a mile long, lol


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 15, 2007)

*We have seen several deer in Elbert*

over the last 2 weekends in hardwoods with whiteoak acorns raining down.  My 11 year old got a 4 point saturday am with my ML in Elbert.  See bragging board.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Oct 28, 2007)

Any updates from Elbert Co.? Everyone has seen deer but nothing worth shooting. Deer are not moving till 12:00PM and right before dark. Has anyone have any rut news?


----------



## hunter_58 (Oct 28, 2007)

Just a couple small bucks running at few doe, nothing serious seems to happening with the rut.


----------



## carabrook (Oct 29, 2007)

We saw more deer movement this weekend then we had been seeing. Also saw at least four or five places where they have scrapes started, mostly in the thick stuff.


----------



## dirtroad (Oct 29, 2007)

A couple of us from this board leased 72 acres last week in Elbert Cnly been able to hunt it 3 times and have seen deer everytime.
I have saw bucks everytime just to small to kill.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 29, 2007)

*We had a nice weekend in Elbert*

I took a 8 point, my friend got a spike and one of our members 12 year old sons took a doe and a 9 point.


----------



## hunt4big1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Things are looking better at our club, probaly seen more deer this weekend that the rest of the  whole season. still not a lot of buck sign. mabey this weekend


----------



## carabrook (Nov 5, 2007)

*elbert nov 4*

this past weekend we saw a lot of activity, bucks chasing does and running around, a lot of freshened scrapes so I would say this week ought to be hot for deer in elbert co


----------



## carabrook (Nov 11, 2007)

guess no one else is hunting elbert co, lol those shots I heard sat morning must have been my imagination. Anyways still lots of moving going on, bucks chasing does early in the am. Saw several smaller bucks chasing does and one fella with us saw a good one chasing but could not get a shot.


----------



## creekbender (Nov 11, 2007)

seen a few in the field behind my house , but with a broke hand i cant connect on a deer for a lil while , heard of a few getting killed around dewy rose . i've heard there running pretty good right now


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 11, 2007)

I hunted Thursday morning, rattled in a 4 point and couldn't get a shot on a nice buck chasing a doe. Saturday evening, saw a buck chasing a doe about 500 yds away. Good activity with this cooler weather. Hope it keeps up.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 11, 2007)

*Shot a nice 12 point buck this morning in Elbert*

He was chasing a doe hard thru a hardwood bottom.  She came be me and my 11 year old Chase at about 100 mph with her tongue hanging out.  I told my son to get ready and sure enough, in about 5 minutes here he comes.  He came in so fast and so close on top of us that I could'nt get a good shot position for Chase, so before he spooked and ran, I went ahead and took him as Chase was whispering "shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot''.  I hope to have pictures up tomorrow on the bragging board.  There was the most shooting this morning that I have heard all year.  The neighboring club across the road from us took 3 does and a buttonhead.  Several bucks were seen chasing on their side, however no one could get shots off on the bucks.  I believe it is on right now in Elbert.

Pictures added.  He is only 15.5 inch wide inside, but his rack sits up nice and tall.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 16, 2007)

Headed out tomorrow morning, hopefully I can find some success. Please update your hunting trips on sunday or monday. I'm going into deep woods in search of that big boy.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 17, 2007)

Ton of shooting this morning, none from me. Saw one basket rack 6 looking for a doe. Rut still going on it seems. Anyone hunt around the bullards ferry rd area?


----------



## Deer2kill (Nov 19, 2007)

*hunting elbert*

We have been seeing does late morning and late evening all alone. I saw a 4 point walk right through the center of the swamp I hunt at 10am Sunday morning. I haven't seen a buck chasing a doe yet.
Can't wait. I hunt alot and have seen alot of does. I have heard alot of shots, but not seen any shooter bucks.
We have lots of scrapes and rubs. The small bucks on our club don't even seem interested in the does.
What a wierd rut huh?


----------



## Deer2kill (Nov 19, 2007)

*stitch comb rd.*

I hunt off stitch comb road. Anyone else?


----------



## carabrook (Nov 20, 2007)

Only hunted sunday this week and I saw one spike on sun am and my wife bumped "some" going to a stand in the evening. Our doe chasing was real heavy last two weeks.


----------



## dirtroad (Nov 20, 2007)

I hunted off of Stinchcomb and Antioch for several years,not in the club now.Should be good deer hunting.I got a few acres closer to home now.(between Bowman and Dewy Rose)


----------



## Ironhead (Nov 20, 2007)

Hunted our lease off Nickville Rd. from Nov. 9th til the 18th.
We saw a few bucks and my wife killed a basket 8 pointer but no real rutting and chasing. Bucks just seem to be out crusing for does.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Slow at our place*

2 hunters hunted this weekend, only 1 doe sighted.  The club across the road from us had 2 big bucks seen and one was shot and lost apparently .  They were out cruising, no chasing seen.


----------



## creekbender (Nov 20, 2007)

hunted this morning in dewy rose (nickville rd also) saw 1 doe , not alot of horned trees or pawed places


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 25, 2007)

hunted last wed. and killed a mangled up 8. must have got in a pretty tough battle. he was following 2 does.


----------



## carabrook (Nov 25, 2007)

We hunted this weekend and saw 5 does, 1 spike buck. Had a friend with us that has never hunted deer till this year and he got the buck for his first ever, he was tickled and it was like having a kid along, lol. May not be a trophy to some but he was sure a proud man, he's been sitting pretty steady since first of rifle and has seen a few deer but never had a shot till sat am.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hunted yesterday evening and saw one doe, alot of fresh scrapes. Is the rut still on?


----------



## carabrook (Dec 3, 2007)

As of thursday night the rut wsa on, watched a buck chase a doe into a ditch, she hid under vines and he went in and chased her out again and again and would not leave. We werent hunting at the time but stopped the van 20 ft from him and watched the show. I rolled down the windo and even whistled at him and Lynn blew the horn twice and he looked at us, snorted and went back to his business...................so I would say they are still hot and heavy on some of them. Saw two this weekend hunting, both does alone.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 3, 2007)

*We had 2 does harvested this weekend*

Yearlings from what I hear, I was not up there.  4 deer seen total between 2 hunters in camp.  Deer sign has slowed to a crawl.  I think it is about over at my place.  Been a good year for sure.


----------

